# Novo  Weather Template (HomeWeatherStation)



## meteocaldas (27 Jun 2016 às 02:40)

Amigos
Venho aqui fazer "publicidade" a este belíssimo template que ainda está pouco divulgado.







É o template mais fácil e mais "estético"  que conheço e fica ótimo em tablets (+7") ou em PC's..
A versão original está em inglês mas não é dificil alterar.
Tanto assim é, que eu que pouco ou nada percebo de programação, já tenho tudo traduzido como podem conferir aqui:
http://www.meteocaldas.eu/pws

Reparem que o layout é de uma grande simplicidade, mas mesmo assim, inclui toda a informação necessária.
Através do menu, é possível adicionar muito mais info, mas a ideia básica é manter a simplicidade do template, pois para mostrar grande quantidade de informação há outros templates como o Saratoga ou o Meteotemplate, (mas que são obviamente, muito mais complexos).

O criador deste template (Brian Underdown) é uma pessoa extraordinária, sempre pronta a tirar duvidas e a aceitar sugestões.
Faz muita questão que o template seja grátis e que os utilizadores o usem apenas para fins não lucrativos.

Ele fez três versões para diferentes softwares e eu estou a usar a versão para Cumulus. Para que tudo funcione bem, precisam que o vosso site tenha cronjobs, php e uma chave API no Wunderground. Se não tiverem API, o site irá funcionar na mesma, mas mostrará as previsões default que vêm incluídas no template e não as previsões reais.

É muito fácil de instalar (basta alterarem alguns parâmetros em settings.php) e fica logo ativo com os valores default.
Utiliza as previsões do WU e na versão para Cumulus, apenas necessita do ficheiro realtime.txt no site. Voilà!
Foi desenhado para os MAC e IPAD's, mas é 100% compativel com Windows e Android em grande número de browsers, mas recomenda-se o Chrome, o Firefox ou o Opera.

Toda a informação sobre o template e download do respetivo instalador, consultem aqui:
http://www.idesign34.com/homepws/homeweather.html

Se tiverem alguma dificuldade em instalar ou traduzir, contem comigo.
Um abraço


----------



## ruijacome (27 Jun 2016 às 12:52)

É pena não dar para o software Weather Link


----------

